# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.78.0 - Samsung, Anycall, LG

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.78.0 - Samsung, Anycall, LG* *Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.78.0 - Samsung, Anycall, LG 
Added via JTAG connection: 
- support Samsung SHV-E120L (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung GT-i5500 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support LG-E975 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*  *P.S. Looking for good quality pcb photo B7330,i5503,T499,Sc06D,GT-M7500,GT-i8530*

----------

